# CVT Transmission Change



## Robkries (Aug 5, 2019)

Hey guys! Quick question about this CVT tranny. My girl has a 2015 Rogue and it has 80k miles on it now. To her knowledge the transmission oil has never been changed. I talked to Nissan about getting it changed and they said they would not change it if it has never had a change since built. CVT's are new to me but 80k miles doesn't sound like anything extreme for factory transmission oil. Should I have it changed or just keep running original oil and keep my fingers crossed. Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's what is written in the FSM about CVT fluid changes:
If towing a trailer, using a camper or a car-top carrier, or driving on rough or muddy roads, inspect CVT fluid deterioration at an NISSAN dealer every 60,000 miles (96,000 km), then change CVT fluid if necessary. And if the inspection is not performed, change (not just inspect) CVT fluid every 60,000 miles (96,000 km).


----------



## Robkries (Aug 5, 2019)

So do you think I should change it or maybe take it to Nissan and have them inspect the fluid? Or just not even mess with it like Nissan told me yesterday?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I did not know that Nissan talked? Question is who at Nissan or a dealer told you this? From everything I have seen regarding Nissan CVT transmissions, regular fluid changes following the proper procedure is key to maintaining their health. Sounds like yours is coming to the end of its warranty. I would have it checked and replaced probably at a dealership.


----------



## Robkries (Aug 5, 2019)

3 different service techs at Nissan told me this. It’s warranty is already up. I feel as if I should get it changed, have a hard time driving around on old tranny fluid. I’ll talk to them again and see if they can test it and let me know how deteriorated it is


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Robkries said:


> 3 different service techs at Nissan told me this. It’s warranty is already up. I feel as if I should get it changed, have a hard time driving around on old tranny fluid. I’ll talk to them again and see if they can test it and let me know how deteriorated it is


Since the warranty is over and considering that the car has over 80,000 mi, it's best to get the fluid replaced. If the CVT has been running good, DON'T get a full flush performed; it can possibly cause future problems. Only do a drain and refill. The only time a full flush needs to be performed is if you've had the radiator replaced or maybe if the fluid is dirty. Many times why some shop recommend a full flush is just because it's a money maker.

Shops test for deterioration of the fluid by observing to see if the fluid has darkened, if there's a burnt odor from it and look for minute debris in the fluid.


----------



## Robkries (Aug 5, 2019)

rogoman said:


> Since the warranty is over and considering that the car has over 80,000 mi, it's best to get the fluid replaced. If the CVT has been running good, DON'T get a full flush performed; it can possibly cause future problems. Only do a drain and refill. The only time a full flush needs to be performed is if you've had the radiator replaced or maybe if the fluid is dirty. Many times why some shop recommend a full flush is just because it's a money maker.
> 
> Shops test for deterioration of the fluid by observing to see if the fluid has darkened, if there's a burnt odor from it and look for minute debris in the fluid.


----------



## Robkries (Aug 5, 2019)

rogoman said:


> Since the warranty is over and considering that the car has over 80,000 mi, it's best to get the fluid replaced. If the CVT has been running good, DON'T get a full flush performed; it can possibly cause future problems. Only do a drain and refill. The only time a full flush needs to be performed is if you've had the radiator replaced or maybe if the fluid is dirty. Many times why some shop recommend a full flush is just because it's a money maker.
> 
> Shops test for deterioration of the fluid by observing to see if the fluid has darkened, if there's a burnt odor from it and look for minute debris in the fluid.



Good to know thanks. I’m guessing just drain and how ever many quarts come out put in that exact amount? Since there’s no dipstick to check the level


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Saw this comment on Youtube regarding the proper level in this video





''After adding the fluid you're supposed to let the CVT warm up to about 116°-120° . Then while running remove that 14mm bolt (on the trans next to the transmission oil pan) and it will remove any excess fluid from the CVT. Take it from a 5 year Nissan tech? ''
Actually, I would suggest reading the comments as there is some good extra info in there.
I am curious if Rogoman can confirm the above tech comment.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

''There was a time where I was a factory trained Nissan tech; there's not a damned thing "non serviceable" about that CVT fluid, but I will note that you should use a scan tool to see what the fluid temp is when you set the fluid level. It needs to be at operating temp after going through every shifter position while the engine is running, and there's a fill port that screws into the hole for the drain plug that hooks up to a hand pump, and it just so happens to also allow you to just fill it and drain the excess without needing the dipstick in the first place. You really, really shouldn't be filling from the dipstick hole. Also, make sure to make the distinction between NS-2 and NS-3.''

Another comment in the same comment section



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdvLpsN-y-UFYf8h2NEvXkw


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

quadraria10 said:


> Saw this comment on Youtube regarding the proper level in this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll confirm the above comment. According to the FSM that 14mm plug is what's called an overflow drain plug. The FSM describes using the overflow port to fill the CVT by using a charger pipe with a charging hose attached, then if it's overfull when the charging pipe is removed, the excess will drain back out. That's all well and good for the nissan dealer who has a large supply of NS-3 fluid and they use an electric pump to fill the CVT. However for us poor folks, we'll use the fill pipe that has that locking cap on it like was shown in the video clip.


----------



## Robkries (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks for everyone’s help. I may just bite the bullet and have Nissan change it. This would be the first time I’ve ever brought a car in for anything other than a tire balance but I rather not take the chance.. well I would take the chance but if I mess up my girl friends car you know I’ll be in a dry spell for awhile.. lol. thanks again y’all


----------



## Ron B (Jul 25, 2020)

My wife has a 2010 nissan rogue s awd 168k miles. I'm a mechanic but new to cvt transmissions . The rogue is making noise from the front engine compartment, car will move but very little, so I put the car in drive or reverse it will not move unless I press the gas pedal halfway then car will move and will start Jerking and thumping, sounding like a washing machine spin cycle when its unbalanced or square tires on the car. I put new hubs, cv axles on the front, removed drive shaft, got all 4 wheels off the ground tires still not moving until gas is pressed and still thumping. Once I removed the right cv axle from the car no more thumping sound.
This is where I'm puzzled.
When I tried pushing the car home with my other vehicle the Rouge is running and in a gear or neutral car still jerking and thumping and like the brakes are applied. So now engine is off car in gear or neutral I continue to push the car home without any problems.
My question is what could be the problem?
Hopefully an easy fix without replacing the transmission im leaning towards the output shaft.
No code for transmission but codes for catalyst converter and vvt solenoid.
I changed trans fluid and transfer case at 120 k miles


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you replaced both front axles, then there should be no problem with the CV joints.

When you put the car in drive or reverse, if it will not move unless you press the gas pedal halfway, then the car will start to move and you get the jerking and thumping; this indicates an internal problem with the CVT.

Hopefully you used Nissan NS-2 fluid in the CVT when you did the drain/refill. Check the CVT fluid level when the transmission is fully warmed up. It takes about 15 minutes of driving for the CVT fluid to warm up to 122 - 176°F.
.


----------



## Ron B (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks for the response rogoman, I added castro cvt fluid from autozone. I did the fluid change because I thought it was my transmission roaring but found out it was the transfer case, replaced tc used with 70k miles on it from local junk yard on 01/2019 , car ran good up until now. Like you were saying and I was hoping the problem is not internal of cvt & that's what it seems like. Im afraid if I buy a used tranny from the junk yard that it will go out after a few thousand miles. The 🚗 not worth putting a $4500 reman transmission in there. Just to eliminate all the possibilities before junking car, tomorrow I'm going to check the transfer case to see if maybe that's the problem , because when I installed it I'm not sure if me or my helper added gear oil.
Also the vehicle will not move out of my driveway so it can heat up, but I checked the fluid level and it was full not dirty. When I changed fluid on the trans 4 quarts came out and I replaced 4 quarts.
I'm all ears & open to any suggestions. Will give an update after I check the tc .
Thanks again for the response rogoman


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Robkries said:


> Hey guys! Quick question about this CVT tranny. My girl has a 2015 Rogue and it has 80k miles on it now. To her knowledge the transmission oil has never been changed. I talked to Nissan about getting it changed and they said they would not change it if it has never had a change since built. CVT's are new to me but 80k miles doesn't sound like anything extreme for factory transmission oil. Should I have it changed or just keep running original oil and keep my fingers crossed. Thanks!


My 2014 Rogue has 38,000 miles on it and every time I take it to dealer they want to do a "transmission flush" for $215. The maintenance manual says to check CVT fluid *AND* transmission fluid, but nothing about actually replacing either. On visit today, the "inspection list" showed transmission fluid "dirty or low." They are supposed to top off all low fluids. I had a RAV4 with 90,000 miles and never changed the transmission fluid. Toyota said mechanics are supposed to look at it and smell it to determine if needed replacing. 
So, my real question is: What is the difference between transmission fluid *and* CVT fluid in a 2014 Rogue? Reminder that manual lists inspecting both. Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

TheCid said:


> My 2014 Rogue has 38,000 miles on it and every time I take it to dealer they want to do a "transmission flush" for $215. The maintenance manual says to check CVT fluid *AND* transmission fluid, but nothing about actually replacing either. On visit today, the "inspection list" showed transmission fluid "dirty or low." They are supposed to top off all low fluids. I had a RAV4 with 90,000 miles and never changed the transmission fluid. Toyota said mechanics are supposed to look at it and smell it to determine if needed replacing.
> So, my real question is: What is the difference between transmission fluid *and* CVT fluid in a 2014 Rogue? Reminder that manual lists inspecting both. Thanks.


The transmission fluid and the CVT fluid are one and the same, just a difference in name; the fluid type is NS-3. However if your vehicle is AWD, then the transfer/rear differential units use a "differential Oil Hypoid Super GL-5 80W-90 or API GL-5, Viscosity SAE 80W-90".


----------

